# Christmas



## vikingqueen (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello All

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas ,

We gave gifts of canadian bacon ,buckboard bacon,brautwerst,smoked cheddar and peperjack cheeses , quite appreciated by my family ,gifts people love to get and sharing the wonderful delights.

Does anyone have any recipes for smoked chicken ?1


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2012)

There are lots of ways to smoke chicken. Or are you looking for ways to use leftover smoked chicken? Once again lots of uses there too.

I like milder wood for poultry, so I use apple, peach, pecan sometimes cherry mixed with one of the others.

I like to smoke my chicken a bit hotter so the skin crisps up. I can get my smoker up to 350 so I typically do my chicken at 325. For whole chicken I will brine in a simple salt and sugar brine 6-8 hours. I like to use simple rubs. Salt pepper garlic paprika, etc. I have stuffed with oranges, onions, garlic  thyme, sage etc... I've done the beer can or pop can too. Spatchcock chicken makes for a neat presentation and is a good method if you are pressed for time. I really like to do a bunch of quarters, people really like that when plated. Sometimes I sauce the chicken towards the end, usually not. Breasts injected with Franks hot sauce is really good, just like really big hot wings without the bone! I also like to take the breast pound them thin stuff  with spinach, feta, olives, roll and wrap in bacon.

For left over smoked chicken its hard to beat a smoked chicken salad sandwich. Smoked chicken chowder is great, as is chicken and dumplings, smoked chicken pot pie (I know Jetman can make a crust!), smoked chicken chili. I also will boil down the carcass of the whole chicken for stock. Man I'm making myself hungry!!


----------

